# Hybrid pic thread.



## Smokey (May 26, 2009)

*zips up flameSuit *  


post pics of some hybrids... jags ,carpondro and other freaks also jungle x bredli ,coma ,
iv also herd of a water python cross ,would be interesting to see this,
don't worry there just pics ,hopefully all pics are from overseas.

please note* i would never own a hybrid or breed one.


cheers


----------



## Smokey (May 26, 2009)

*some pics to start us off ...*


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (May 26, 2009)

I wanna see some pics of some 'Jagpondro's'...

They have to be the wildest looking hybrid i have ever layed eyes on!


----------



## Australis (May 26, 2009)

You might be better off doing a google image search.


----------



## Lewy (May 26, 2009)

Or just go to a hybrid forum there are plenty of forums with idiots in them out there


----------



## Smokey (May 26, 2009)

well most hybrids ..water python x ..ect are impossible to find ..someone might have some pics on ther comp


----------



## Smokey (May 26, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Or just go to a hybrid forum there are plenty of forums with idiots in them out there


 
correct but...i joind some forums ,askd some Q's and no replys ... thanks lewy


----------



## Smokey (May 26, 2009)

*blue carpondro*

blue carpondro


----------



## pythons73 (May 26, 2009)

Smokey said:


> blue carpondro


 What a complete waste of such a beautiful snake,the original[ pure ] are alot nicer anyday.


----------



## Smokey (May 26, 2009)

haha aggred they all look terrible i hate them. they look like ther in pain ..

you know what i mean ?? 

pfttt hybrid pic thread :lol: 


btw Cam nice colours on that specimen


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 26, 2009)

Are you breeding them this season Cam, i might be after a few :lol:


----------



## sweetangel (May 26, 2009)

check this site out
http://www.moreliapythons.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=112
u need to be a member to see the pics but there are some cool ones


----------



## sweetangel (May 26, 2009)

just found these cool guys

diamond x bredli

i like them....


----------



## Vixen (May 26, 2009)

I think the only hybrids I really like are the bredli jags.


----------



## Moreliaman (May 27, 2009)

Smokey.....i thought it was spelt 'college' ?? unless your implying your a trainee collage artist ?

Sorry for not posting hybrid pics....but done that before & all the kids start to come in & throw toys around...crying like little babies....blah blah not pure....blah blah its ugly...etc etc....they just cant accept the fact that not everyone likes the same thing & really you should like the same things they do.


----------



## Ned_fisch (May 27, 2009)

Moreliapythons.com has a section for Hybrids.. You'll find a fair few there.


----------



## webcol (May 27, 2009)

Out of curiosity...
Is their any difference in cross breeding snakes then their is cross breading cats, dogs etc? 
Is their any scientific reason you cant , or just that people shouldnt play god? morals etc..
I wouldn't cross breed, i think they are fine as they are. I do not condone the practice


----------



## Vixen (May 27, 2009)

Domestic dogs (and cats) are all the one species so you can't really compare crossbreeding. It would be more like, crossing a dog with a dingo, or a dog with a wolf etc. A German Shepherd x Golden Retirever isnt a hybrid.


----------



## notechistiger (May 27, 2009)

Give the stupid hybrid hate a rest. Really, no one gives a rats backside.

Yes, untouchables, there is a difference. Not to sure on cats, but dogs are all one species, whereas snakes are not (thus, you technically can't cross them).


----------



## borntobnude (May 27, 2009)

noah's boas has some nice photos


----------



## mysnakesau (May 27, 2009)

untouchables said:


> Out of curiosity...
> Is their any difference in cross breeding snakes then their is cross breading cats, dogs etc?
> Is their any scientific reason you cant , or just that people shouldnt play god? morals etc..
> I wouldn't cross breed, i think they are fine as they are. I do not condone the practice



Crossing dogs and cats is not hybrid breeding. Regardless of the variety - whether its a kelpie to a shaggy dog, or a siamese cat to a moggy, all dogs come under the Genus _Canis lupus familiaris_. Crossing a dog with say a dingo or wolf _Canis lupus _ would be considered hybrid as they are different species. all domestic cats are _Felis catus_. So really all you are doing is crossbreeding variety not species.

All snakes are a species of their own. Although there are many different carpet snakes they have all been classified as separate species - due to special traits supported by one and not the other such as one adapted to living in tropics but would die in Tassie, or visa versa.


----------



## webcol (May 27, 2009)

ok thanks for the replys , it makes a bit more sense now, what about breeding withing the same species, E.g spotted with stimson? is that still a no no? do they count as the same species cause they are antaresia ? or does the maculosa and stimsoni mean they are different .
sorry about all the questions, the thread just got me thinking about the topic.


----------



## Moreliaman (May 27, 2009)

untouchables said:


> or does the maculosa and stimsoni mean they are different .


Youve answered your own question m8


----------



## notechistiger (May 27, 2009)

Spotteds and stimsons are different subspecies. They are different.


----------



## webcol (May 27, 2009)

ok thought so , thats it for questions then
cheers


----------



## FALANA27 (May 27, 2009)

*nice snakes pic*

i like bredli x that nice yellow


----------



## Retic (May 27, 2009)

Some nice looking snakes there, those Bredli Diamonds are really unusual.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 27, 2009)

*douses self in fire retardent* 

any one ever breed or considered breeding say a port mac (natural inter grade diamond X coastal)
back to a pure diamond, or a pure coastal? where would such an animal fit in the argument. 
would it be condemned because its a hybrid? and who's to say that if it was a wild animal that it would look for another diamond X coastal as its mate? if a coastal OR a diamond was available would it chose to wait untill it found another intergrde to mate with ... i dont think so...


----------



## notechistiger (May 27, 2009)

Yes, for those that believe pure strains are it and condemn everything else, a port mac x diamond or coastal would be hated. The difference is that a natural integrade is _natural_, whereas a hybrid is not. You don't find bredlis and diamonds breeding in the wild, etc.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 27, 2009)

pyrodarknessanny said:


> *douses self in fire retardent*
> 
> any one ever breed or considered breeding say a port mac (natural inter grade diamond X coastal)
> back to a pure diamond, or a pure coastal? where would such an animal fit in the argument.
> would it be condemned because its a hybrid? and who's to say that if it was a wild animal that it would look for another diamond X coastal as its mate? if a coastal OR a diamond was available would it chose to wait untill it found another intergrde to mate with ... i dont think so...



This topic is NEVER going to have an easy answer. Intergrades are naturally occuring species where two species have overlapped at boundaries. For you to breed a diamond to a coastal, or an intergrade to either diamond or coastal would be classed as a hybrid? Why? Because intergrades have existed for centuries. They have evolved over the years to adapt to an envirnoment that either a coastal or diamond may not thrive as well. 

What we have in captivity, I guess we really can only take the word of the breeder that they on-bred intergrades or coastalx diamonds. I doubt there would be a lot of difference in the way they look. I have queried this myself, wondering about my own pythons but I have it on expert advice that considering the ppl I bought them from, and the fact they they were covered in ticks and full of worms, it is believed that they may very well be wild caught. The sellers insisted they weren't, but I have learnt a lot over the few years I've ha them to consider that it is a possibility. Of course when you weren't the one to breed them, you can only ever speculate - if evidence supports other thoughts it doesn't hurt to ask but sometimes this may offend breeders.


----------



## oreo1 (May 27, 2009)

jeez..i have heaps
not sure if these count

first is a diamond x jungle




a few jags







irian jaya x jag (plus one including colour change


----------



## Smokey (May 27, 2009)

i think its funny how people post pics of intergrades and people say that there really nice when their dull and not that attractive, but when someone post pics of a hybrid coastal x diamond that looks really nice high yellow ect people say its hideous 


jmo lol


----------



## oreo1 (May 27, 2009)

tiger carpet




PS
i did get alot of these off links via google images

PSS
some are not necessarily hybrids but are still pretty


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (May 27, 2009)

every one to the own i guess, there are enough people out there now on the pro-morph side of the fence to start the hobby 'evolving' over hear. IF everyone was ANT-MORPH it would retard the hobby and we'd all be back in the dark ages!. i do disagree with hybrids, but morphs are something else, and i LIKE morphs. 

heck theres a few redused prospin coastals out there now that look like the jungle jaugs , less the intence yellow that comes from the jungle as they are NOT hybrids. but still verry nice looking snakes. wouldent mind getting a few my self.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 27, 2009)

i dont like hybrids they all look fake (like doctored pics)


----------



## bump73 (May 27, 2009)

Thought i'd chuck a lizard in to show that it isn't just snakes that hybridise in the reptile world, Shingleback x Eastern Bluey....

Ben


----------



## Moreliaman (May 27, 2009)

Smokey said:


> :lol::lol:


Thats better, youve changed it.....well done mate (actually i was hoping you were a trainee collage student!)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (May 27, 2009)

awsome stuff, except the boring looking ones, I love those jags, I wouldnt mind a jungle x jag or something, they are awsome snakes, dont buy for the type, buy them if you like them, hybrids are fine if there been sold as what they are, they look awsome anyway. antaresia hybrids around? I have seen one, but it wasnt that good. come on people stop whinging and go start a whinge thread, we want pics not pages of crap. thanks.


----------



## arbok (May 27, 2009)

what happened to the pic herpkeeper posted? that one was a stunner!


----------



## SCam (May 27, 2009)

arbok said:


> what happened to the pic herpkeeper posted? that one was a stunner!


wot was the pic herpkeeper posted i missed it 
for some reason my post got deleted didnt really hurt any1 so i dont see why it got deleted i didnt swear or anything


----------



## herpkeeper (May 27, 2009)

here's a jag X diamond X bredli X jungle X coastal
thanks


----------



## SCam (May 27, 2009)

ah there it is wot a wonder peice of ... u kno


----------



## arbok (May 27, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> here's a jag X diamond X bredli X jungle X coastal
> thanks




cheers herpkeeper.thanks.


----------



## waynej (May 27, 2009)

*More Pics please*

Come on Guys and Gals
Got to be more photos out there..:lol:


----------



## kidsheart (May 28, 2009)

ill post a few, couldnt be bothered copy pasting. just google them

burm x retic (bateater)






bateater x retic (jungle retic)






gaboon x rhino (gabino)






irian jaya x jaguar







ball x blood






jagpondro






albino cateater (burm x rock)






and the last one is an "allimese" (burm x alligator)








not many hybrids even come close to comparing to the pures but there are occasionals i think.


----------



## Australis (May 28, 2009)

notechistiger said:


> Spotteds and stimsons are different subspecies.



Different species.


----------

